# How much does it cost to grow?



## lerellion (Feb 16, 2013)

I moved this thread from Washinton Medical forum because I would like to see what the entire Medical comunity has to say.



Has anyone done an actual cost analysis of a medical grow from seed to harvest?

I am asking because there are SO many growers here in Clark / Cowlitz counties, that just use a price stucture for the medicine that seems to be founded in the black market. Don't get me wrong I don't mind paying 150 - 200 an ounce for good meds (and have paid 250). Now according to the law you are NOT alowed to make a profit. My intention is to actualy offer my patients medicine for actual costs (as the law says).


I am just starting a new Medical grow from the ground up and will be taking a look at TOTAL costs from grow room build to harvest. I was just crunching some numbers and my prelimanary numbers show an average of aprox 40 an ounce. <--- These numbers DO NOT include initial set up... But my final findings at the end of my first run will include setup costs as well as man hours put in the garden. 


Basic grow specs:


4x8 grow tent

2 1000w lights and fixtures


8 plants in 7 gallon pots


Advanced Nutrients nutes 

running entire garden on 120v


----------



## c2screamo (Feb 20, 2013)

Ya growing is pretty expensive. My new set up I'm tryin to get will cost a lil over a grand all together for a small grow.
It's bubbleponics so it runs itself, not to many man hours.

Didn't Washington legalize recreational use as well as medical like Colorado a few months back though?


----------

